# Troop group



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are the three shooters I made for CAS' troop appreciation group. Simple pfs cutouts, but fun to make. I'll tube them up with Tex-shooter tubes and a Super Pouch before sending them off.

Not the best work, but I'm still learning and working out the kinks.

I hope they produce a smile and provide an effective escape to life on base. My buddy says it's so boring he'd rather watch paint dry.















Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Here are the three shooters I made for CAS' troop appreciation group. Simple pfs cutouts, but fun to make. I'll tube them up with Tex-shooter tubes and a Super Pouch before sending them off.
> 
> Thanks for lookin'!


Thank you very much capnjoe! They will love them. More than that, they will appreciate that someone other than their family actually cares.

The Marine Corps currently has three small, specialized units that are among the best trained in the world: Force Recon, MARSOC, and ANGLICO. These will go to 1st ANGLICO, based in Camp Pendleton, CA, with a group now deployed to OEF. It will take 10-14 days for a box to ship from Tulsa to Afghanistan.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

CAS, I am family.

My pop was in the Air Force my granddad in the Navy, two cousins in the Army, one's a West Point Grad standing guard at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.
Uncle Teddy's a jar head!
I love this land.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good on you for your thoughts of others and your efforts on their behalf.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Good on you for your thoughts of others and your efforts on their behalf.


They fight and die for us. What's an hour of my time by comparison? I'll tell you what it is. It's a good start.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Way to go Joe!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here they are! Lovingly crafted and ready to rock and roll. Featuring Tex's new black bands, cut and retied, one strip per side.
I hope you approve, Tex. I figured the longevity you observed would come in handy in the field.
I protected them with a small flap of the same rubber between them and the fork. It was tough to get them to sit right, but I figured it out. They shoot amazingly fast and they are accurate.
I'm putting a set on a shooter for mice elf here shortly. After I make one for bullseye Ben.
Give'em a try! You'll like them.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Outstanding!

capnjoe - you know where these are going

I'm hoping to hear back soon about the first two shipments of slingshots.

These guys can call in arty, naval gunfire, fixed wing and rotary, all at the same time and not shoot down our own. This adds another weapon to their arsenal, or maybe they'll just shoot paper wads at each other. I told them "don't shoot out your eye" and wear eye protection in the first boxes. They do have safety glasses, so that's good.

Thank you very much!

Semper Fi


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be interested to know how they were received and if you plan to do this again. Maybe we could work up a group effort.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I thinks it's an ongoing thing, FG. I just sent my contribution today. It took a couple of weeks at least for me to get it done.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe I can help out. Is that half inch ply? Also, what are they doing for ammo?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's Hobby grade birch. 1/4 inch I think. Not sure about ammo, but I sent 50 marbles with each shooter.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ammo - one of the Marine Corps mottos is "Improvise, Adapt, and Overcome"

I haven't been sending ammo, and since the first boxes with slingshots shipped I haven't heard back. I sent letters advising them that one option is if they have a pistol range (when they are in the rear, so to speak, at Camp Leatherneck) they could dig spent rounds out of the butts. In any case, I advised not to use objects with sharp edges that might nick the bands.

Those boxes shipped on 27 NOV and 04 DEC.

Several of us are teaming to ship to 1st and 2d ANGLICO. None of us have heard a peep in a month, except that I got a thank you note from a team leader for some cigars I shipped in early October. Since the drawdown began, all sorts of things have been in flux. For the past four years, boxes got there in 10-14 days like clockwork. Now, I don't know.

I would need to review customs restrictions regarding ammo. Gob Stoppers, no problem. Steel bearings, I don!t know. It seems like they permit 70 lbs in an APO/FPO box, I'd have to verify. But I think it's more effective to let them worry about ammo and just ship the gear.

I don't publish the addresses online. Operational security (OPSEC) policy prohibits that for obvious reasons - they could get unpleasant surprises. If I vet someone sufficiently over the phone and otherwise, I have given out those addresses. It is a whole lot of fun packing and shipping those boxes yourself. If you wish to do that, get in touch and we can talk about it. Otherwise, I have the routine down and am happy to do it.

Also, they appreciate letters of encouragement and support. If you've been there, you know what I mean.

Thanks guys.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. I think I have a direction to go with my new scroll saw.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice to put someone before yourself :twocents:


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Here they are! Lovingly crafted and ready to rock and roll. Featuring Tex's new black bands, cut and retied, one strip per side.I hope you approve, Tex. I figured the longevity you observed would come in handy in the field.I protected them with a small flap of the same rubber between them and the fork. It was tough to get them to sit right, but I figured it out. They shoot amazingly fast and they are accurate.I'm putting a set on a shooter for mice elf here shortly. After I make one for bullseye Ben.Give'em a try! You'll like them.[img=[URL=http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif%5D]http://d1jbh04gm6ogzc.cloudfront.net/public/style_images/tctc91_glare/attachicon.gif][/URL] photo 2 (18).JPG


Joey,

Your package with those three great flippers arrived this afternoon, along with three bags of marbles for ammo. Love the Crown Royal marble bags, and they will too!

Tomorrow, I'll visit the grocery and get enough pogey bait (sweets) to fill the rest of an FPO box, and it will be off to Afghanistan on Monday.

Thank you for so generously giving your time, and the expense, for the Marines and Sailors of 1st ANGLICO.

Semper Fi


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I hope you include a brief tutorial for them.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Roger that. Will do. Of course this novice must copy much from those more experienced here.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

flipgun said:


> Thank you. I think I have a direction to go with my new scroll saw.


Paul (Flipgun) just sent me 15 outstanding PFs with flags, with 30 rounds each of ammo (marbles). These will provide welcome relief and smiles from some elite Marines.

Paul, I salute you Sir!

Semper Fi


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Now that's love, everybody. Take heed and take notes. Love you, flipgun! You's way more'n alright in my book.

I'm inspired to make more! How 'bout the restuvyas?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Good work men.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

CAS said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I think I have a direction to go with my new scroll saw.
> ...


These shipped this morning. The void space in the box was filled with random items from the pantry. This time, I wasn't so stupid, I wrapped a plastic container of honey with ziplocs, twice. My previous shipment of Joe's PFs and my modified Scouts included pancake mix and a pint of maple syrup. The plastic syrup container broke.

That box arrived yesterday. Capt. B said this:



> Vance,
> 
> Your first shipment of slingshots arrived yesterday along with the pancake batter and syrup. Of note: the syrup spilled, but we've done extensive weapons maintenance to ensure the slingshots went unscathed. Initial test fires were good, and I will send pictures as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's why I individually wrapped those snack shooters. So glad they are being enjoyed. I hope those "forever" from Tex last as
long in the desert. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> That's why I individually wrapped those snack shooters. So glad they are being enjoyed. I hope those "forever" from Tex last as
> long in the desert. Can't wait to see pics.


Yep. I haven't heard back about the first three shipments, one to 2d ANGLICO and the other two to 1st ANGLICO. They have these guys running and gunning, so I'm not complaining. BTW, "SALT" stands for Supporting Arms Liaison Team. These small teams can do things that some of the Allied commanders would not allow until they saw a live demonstration, because they didn't think it was possible. Back in the Vietnam era, it was OJT. These guys are light years ahead of my generation. Last year, I got to see a demo in their virtual reality battlefield simulator at Camp Pendleton. It was unbelievable.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a friend who works at Raytheon helping to create the software required for such marvels.
Classified programs build these futuristic ideas into working prototypes then eventually into working units deployed with our
troops. They also create the training programs!

Some of the declassified stuff he has told me about over the years is mind blowing and not widely known.
The stuff they are currently working on is next level. Without breaking his word bond he said they are seeking to make forward
ground troops among the most technologically advance fighters anywhere ever! Giving them THE edge required to ensure victory.
Total awarness.

I wouldn't want to be our enemy, abroad or at home.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we have had the best warriors on the face of the earth for several generations now. But the world changes rapidly, and fortunately for us, the gap between our guys and those who want to kill Americans is widening.

I do hope that our educational system can be somehow fixed, so that this trend continues. Currently our kids don't rank among their peers in the top twenty industrialized nations in math and science, critical to the future competitiveness of our industry and our military.

Nobody in Washington seems capable of putting aside the partisan stuff to focus on solutions. But for now, we are clearly the best in the world.

I've met and chatted with many of these young Marines, from Lance Corporals to Colonels, and believe me, they are very bright and gung ho. Sadly, ten years of redeployments have taken a toll on warriors and their families. A year ago I sat at a table with three Lt. Colonels, all of whom were soon departing the Corps for the sake of their families. All three had at least a Bachelor's degree, and all three had full-ride academic scholarships at prestigious Ivy League institutions for their graduate degrees. I will be very happy when this thing is over.



capnjoe said:


> Without breaking his word bond he said they are seeking to make forward
> ground troops among the most technologically advance fighters anywhere ever! Giving them THE edge required to ensure victory.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed. We have alot of ground to make up as far as educational standards go.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

UPDATE: FPO shipment success has changed for the worse.

For the past three years, the two items that consistently generated very positive responses were boxes of USMC cigars, and goods with note cards from grade school kids. The cigars have been on backorder since Thanksgiving 2012 (actually some just arrived but without the great wooden boxes with EGA).

Without cigars to WOW them, I began sending slingshots, yours and others that I have purchased from venders here. All this was with the approval of a USMC LtCol who thought this was a great idea. An estimated 40 slingshots, together with extra bands, pouches, and occasionally ammo have been shipped. To date, I am uncertain that any have arived by virtue of the absence of any response.

In addition, the dozen or so boxes of goods with handmade cards from gradeschoolers did not generate the usual responses.
It could be that due to the force reductions, ANGLICO Marines and Sailors are up to their elbows in alligators. Or it could be that due to the force reductions, the mail deliveries have become less reliable. It's impossible for me to know.

If there are positive developments, I'll post those. The most positive development would be to have them all home again.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update.

Bring 'em home.!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

*PAYBACK !!!*

(For ALL of us who contributed to this effort.)

No, payback wasn't ****, payback was in full and with 10,000% interest.

About a year ago, I had sent four boxes of slingshots to a couple of deployed ANGLICO units, with your assistance. We haven't had much feedback, but usually they are so busy just staying alive and accomplishing the mission that I seldom hear.

This year, at 1st ANGLICO's Marine Corps Birthday Ball, four Marines approached our table (my wife Marilyn accompanied me). One asked "are you Vance Hall?" I responded affirmatively and stood.

A Captain introduced himself as Daggett. That was a name that I remembered well, from filling out customs forms and box labels, Capt. Thomas "Boucher" Daggett. Well, these Marines nearly brought tears to my eyes with their profuse thanks. Thanks for merely doing my duty.

Then I couldn't resist, and I asked whether they had received any of the slingshots that I had sent. Many were some green ones that I had bought and then installed gold EPA tie tacks that looked great against the green background. Capt. Daggett's eyes lit up, as well as the others, and he replied "YES." I had ceased mailing them, thinking that somehow they were "appropriated" as usually happened with the good stuff in Vietnam.

Not only that, apparently they often drove through a hostile village where gangs of youths would shower them with rocks. One of the Marines pointed to a place next to his eye where a rock had struck him.

Now, for the rest of the story...........

Once those green EGA slingshots arrived, they began using them. Of course, they couldn't shoot at those kids or risk injury to them. But, they could readily scatter them by shooting at their feet, thus eliminating the rock-throwing threat.

At this point, I was pretty choked up. Marilyn heard it all too. We were just incredulous.

Paybacks are sometimes out-f'ing-standing!

I love being a pogue in the rear with the gear. Never thought that would be so much fun.

Vance........out


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great effort and contribution on your part. if you ever do this again, you should ask for the members to donate a slingshot, just give us sufficient time . Im sure theres a lot of guys on here that would love to do so. i also know that NEWCONVERT also did similar in sending some slingshots out to the troops. once again, i applaude you.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm hoping that next year, our warriors will return home and we can shift our focus to assisting those that leave the military, either by choice, due to injuries, or due to the inevitable downsizing.

If I were in a position to hire a veteran, I certainly would. They have been through the crucible, they have faced and overcome challenges that few in the civilian world can imagine, and they have the sort of character that I want on my team.

For the past year, I have spent more time on Aaron's walkingstickforum than here. Maybe I'll begin to make canes and walking sticks for injured warriors. Or just donate to one of the many organizations who are helping these men and women to rejoin society. Unfortunately there are numerous scams and organizations with highly compensated executives to avoid. For me it's easier to "do it myself."


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you need more shooters though, drop me a line. :wave:


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

flipgun said:


> If you need more shooters though, drop me a line. :wave:


Thanks man.

If you want to send more, now that I know you are the real deal, I can send you an FPO address or two, to remain confidential so they don't get unwanted surprises. I can walk you through the customs form and the APO/FPO Flat Rate box issues, and they would know who made them. A box ships for $13.95 now, off the top of my head.

One ANGLICO unit leaves Afghanistan in February and their mail cutoff date is Dec 10. That gets FPO boxes there before Christmas. This unit has 19 Marines and Sailors. The drawdown is in progress.

Another unit probably about the same size is deploying now to replace some guys that I've been supporting. I was sent an FPO address, but I noticed a typo and I have not yet received a corrected address.

Sorry, but I have to vet anyone who wants to send stuff.

Even notes of encouragement, Christmas cards, or anything at all to let them know that people other than their families give a rat's @$$ is appreciated. If you have ever served during wartime, you know what I mean.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great !


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Santa's workshop.

Four will ship to 2D ANGLICO in OEF on Wednesday.

Two will ship to the Camp Pendleton, CA area, where 1st ANGLICO is based. One is for the C.O., LtCol Russell, who called me out several times at their Marine Corps Birthday Ball. The other is for Capt Daggett, who came to our table and shared the story above, titled "PAYBACK!!!"

Thank you Nathan Masters for facilitating this, and for suggesting the more durable bands and the improved attachment device.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Update on the most recently shipped Simple-Shot Scouts. For OPSEC, I've deleted the unit number and FPO address. The shipment included lots of Hickory Farms beef sticks, cheese, and crackers, some other custom stuff, and guess what the big hit was?

UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS
2D AIR NAVAL GUNFIRE LIAISON COMPANY (FWD)
II MARINE EXPEDITIONARY FORCE​
Vance,

I want to thank you for the package you sent to us. It was well received. I will start by saying
the biggest hit was the sling shots. I had to actually tell my guys that they couldn't shoot each
other with them because that is where it was heading. Cpl Gabriel Cassels wanted to thank you
personally. He has taken a few shots from some of the young Afghans. I'll be real honest with
you if we introduced baseball here some of these kids could pitch in the majors. I will make
sure they get the proper handling instructions for the sling shots. Also if you could thank the
children who wrote the cards. Each Marine read a few and they all were impressed that the
kids used Marines instead of soldier. Normally we get the ones that say soldier on them and
you know a Marine being called a soldier is like someone running their nails down a chalk
board.

I am glad you still get to interact with the next generation of Anglicans. We follow a fine
tradition left to us by Marines like you who went before us. We will try to carry the torch
passed by you.

I would like to invite you if you are ever in North Carolina to come by 2d ANGLICO and see how
we are operating today. I also will open an invitation to our ball if you get the chance.

Weill can tell you we are currently still at Camp Leatherneck in the southern side of
Afghanistan. We are supporting a lot of Army and British units. It is pretty slow starting here
and we are easing into the fighting season. It still amazes me how these people still use a
fighting season just like they did 2000 years ago. Our role hasn't changed too much and we are
still calling air and surface fires in support of our sister services and allies.

I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! Thanks for what
you have done for us.

Semper Fi,

Maj James Williamson


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

. . . for the awesomeness to be read by more members.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This is absolutely outstanding and unless you have actually been deployed it is hard to imagine the boredom. My hat is off to yall fine gentleman.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

You Americans get all the nice toys. I am surprised Canadians weren't getting them as a cost cutting measure.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Wow. So I want to make some know. My uncle is in the marines. I would like to know more information. Send me a pm so I can get started.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

These will ship on Thursday, along with Valentine's Day cards from Tulsa's Darnaby Elementary School. About a dozen boxes of goods, these slingshots, and the kiddie cards should brighten Valentine's Day.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

So awesome


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

squirrel squasher said:


> Wow. So I want to make some know. My uncle is in the marines. I would like to know more information. Send me a pm so I can get started.


All you need is to get your uncle's FPO or APO address when he is deployed. The post office will provide you with the APO/FPO flat rate boxes, and the requisite customs forms. You'll save a lot of time by filling out the customs forms and the address on the box lids at home. The fields on the customs forms don't match up with the typical APO or FPO address, so just make it work and it will be fine.

You don't need to fill in the weights on individual items. In fact, there are only a few lines for items, so I generalize very broadly, and just make up a round, easy to add up number on the values.

Check the "gift" box, and depending on the customs form version, the "air mail" box, and I check the do not return if it can't be delivered box.

Over a four year period, and hundreds of boxes, I estimate that 95% of my boxes were delivered, and within 14 days of shipment. This compares with about a 5% success rate for my family during Vietnam, when the one box of cookies that I did receive had traveled around the world and reached me six months after my honorable discharge when I was attending college. The cookies were crumbled to dust, and had been shipped a year earlier.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hopefully, this is our final year of forward deployed combat troops in Afghanistan. The sizes of ANGLICO teams have steadily decreased over the past year or more. One 1st ANGLICO SALT (Supporting Arms Liaison Team) deployed last week, and another will deploy in May. The C.O. anticipates that these will be the last ANGLICO units to deploy to OEF.

The numbers are small and I already have sufficient Scout slingshots ready to modify with embedded EGAs, flipclips, and rockchucker bands, so no additional support is needed. The unit motto "non multa sed multum" means "not many but much." As an example, a small SALT took control of the battlefield and wiped out the largest assemplage of tanks in history at the battle of Khafji, possibly a key point in the first Gulf War. Such examples go back to the Korean War.

I want to thank all those who have supported the effort. I'm not sure how many of the boxes shipped reached the many ANGLICO deployments over the years, but I do know that many were received. I have been told that our slingshots were THE best gifts that they ever received. I have mixed emotions, as I want them all home with their families, but the past six years has been a blast for me. Now it's time to move on and support the returning warriors and their families, with jobs, scholarships, and by whatever means we can. Without our strong and selfless military, we would not enjoy this freedom to have such leisure time.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Final shipments of "toy trebuchet" are ready to ship to OEF on Monday. Included are bags of various hard candies, including Gobstoppers. Edible ammo gives new meaning to "bite the bullet" don't you think?

Last year I found some tiny hurdy gurdys that play the Marine Corps Hymn and some "spotter" playing cards with silhouettes of ships and aircraft to ID on the backs of the cards - those are always big hits too.

No more ammo shipments that might look like explosive devices. I think that by including such things as steel ball bearings or marbles, I may have caused some shipments to be lost or destroyed several years ago.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Once again, a hearty THANK YOU and OOHRAH goes out to Nathan Masters at Simple-Shot Shooting Sports for facilitating shipments to some elite warriors in Afghanistan.

I hear that they are the envy of the British, Georgian, Afghan and other Allied forces that they support. An Afghani officer recently asked a Marine Major if his Marine green Scout with embedded gold EGA was the new "secret weapon" for the Americans. The Major currently shares his Scout at target practice with the Brits, but more will head his way soon.

Thank you Nathan!


----------



## Packman (Jun 21, 2012)

CAS, I just noticed this thread today, and it looks like your mailbox is full.

If there are more shipments, I would like to donate some prototypes of pocket-sized slingshots.

I can send more info in a pm.

Thanks


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oops, i will check it. Thanks for the heads up Packman!

If you want to ship directly with a personalized note, I can work that out.

I think that marbles and ammo caused some previous donors' goods to get sidetracked, as I never heard that they arrived.

I'm still not supposed to be doing anything post eye surgery, but I got two more Scouts drilled and EGAs epoxied this evening.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Packman said:


> CAS, I just noticed this thread today, and it looks like your mailbox is full.
> 
> If there are more shipments, I would like to donate some prototypes of pocket-sized slingshots.
> 
> ...


Thanks Packman, guess I never checked the full inbox status. I cleared out 70% of the messages.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Straight from Afghanistan:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/19813-salt-e-1st-anglico-fmf/


----------



## Packman (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, Vance. I'm having some computer problems now and also out of town.

Hope your surgery went well and recovery is progressing.

Phil


----------



## Deacon07 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello CAS14,

My wife and I, with several friends, have been doing the same as your family for deployed Marines for several years. Our last supported group came home this Spring. I'm burned out in organizing, but I'd be happy to make slingshots for you if you continue in this wonderful effort. Our letters of thanks have been very touching, particularly those written by the individual Marines, vs our contact officers.

I see we are of the same era. When you were in Viet Nam, did you ever work with Scarface up in I Corps? I was Scarface48 many years ago and yes, we learned by OJT. I went back home and taught what I learned to FMFLant at the MAWTU.

Semper Fi,

Scarface48


----------

